# First mosaic :)



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm so happy  I've always wanted one. A month ago I saw a mosaic for the first time, that was bred by a guy in my club. I wanted it so bad.

Well, here's mine! Not as dramatic as most, but it's still there. I didn't notice it at first. It has some dark blue feathers on the back of the neck, and some blue feathers on the rump. Mom is a blue velvet, so that explains both the almost black feathers and the red. Dad is a red bar.

http://picasaweb.google.com/MaryOfExeter/May17th2009#


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That's a mosaic? Pretty little thing...and the dark feathers are kinda strange.....never seen that before.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Good for you Becky! i want to see Pics as it Grows. Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, it should be. It's one of the easiest ones to point out because there's no way you'll have blue and red on a bird, unless its just a lot of bronze or indigo, which this bird isn't. Also mosaics don't have to look like patched quilts or be half and half; spots of color can pop up just about anywhere.

Also want to add this was the only egg that hatched. No trace of the other being fertile. Makes you wonder if that has anything to do with this


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's a very pretty little bird. Very pretty. Congrats. Please share photos as it grows. I want to know what it looks like after the first moult.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Will do


----------

